# Indoor spot shoots



## bell47 (May 20, 2011)

What would you say would be a competitive score for indoor 20 yard spot shoots? Do you pretty much have to shoot a perfect 300 to win anywhere past the local level? What percentages of your shots need to be X's? I want to try shooting these this fall(freestyle). What is the tournement progression: local, state, regional, national.....ect? Is the Las Vegas shoot the " Superbowl" of these shoots? Thank you for any info you can share.


----------



## pat13b (Nov 7, 2010)

Hello,
I shot these NFAA indoor rounds this past winter. I never got to 300, (290's) but it was not un-common for a few to shoot 300 every week. I don't know how many X's but its my understanding that the really good consistant shooters will hit 300 almost all the time and 55 or better on the Xs. Can't speak on the Vegas shoot.

-pat13b


----------



## VA_MTMAN (Jun 15, 2011)

Shooting in a Indoor spot shoot. If you are looking to place in these shoots it will take being in the high 290's . To win it will take shooting 300 with 57-60 X's.

If you are in a State or National Tournament it will take shooting 300 and 60 X's both days In the Mens Freestyle Division.

Best of Luck


----------



## vegashunter55 (Dec 7, 2009)

I think that for the three spot, the Vegas tournament is the best in the world. 1300+ archers competing over three days with a shoot off for the top scores. It can't get any better. You will need to shoot clean to finish in the Championship divisions, the high 298+ to be top in the other divisions. In BHFS Flights a world record score of 900 73x's was shot this year. That was something to see from a pin shooter. 
Come to Las Vegas, and shoot at the South Point for the 2012 World Archery Festival. You will have fun and a memorable experience no matter what your score.


----------



## bell47 (May 20, 2011)

OK, I got to practice a lot more! I shot a 294 and 32X earlier this week. I made a few adjustments to my form and got it up to 296 and 38X yesterday. I'm shooting Easton axis arrows now, but have ordered some x-jammers to try and break some close lines. Yesterday, I did not count one X that the arrow touched the line, I only counted it if it broke the line. I had three more that I believe would have broken the X line with a larger diameter arrow(about a line width away from the line). Other than shooting more, and the larger arrows do ya'll have any tips for increasing the number of X's in a score? I really believe I can get my score up to 300 consistantly, the 4's I shot yesterday were when did not pay attention to good form, or just a sloppy shot. I used to bowhunt and shoot quite a bit years ago, but haven't shot much in the last 15 years. ANY tips are welcome and APPRECIATED!!! Thanks guys.


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

That's the hardest part of the game, is to keep your head, form, release perfect 60 shots in a row. It's a struggle, but with more practice your scores will improve.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

bell47 said:


> OK, I got to practice a lot more! I shot a 294 and 32X earlier this week. I made a few adjustments to my form and got it up to 296 and 38X yesterday. I'm shooting Easton axis arrows now, but have ordered some x-jammers to try and break some close lines. Yesterday, I did not count one X that the arrow touched the line, I only counted it if it broke the line. I had three more that I believe would have broken the X line with a larger diameter arrow(about a line width away from the line). Other than shooting more, and the larger arrows do ya'll have any tips for increasing the number of X's in a score? I really believe I can get my score up to 300 consistantly, the 4's I shot yesterday were when did not pay attention to good form, or just a sloppy shot. I used to bowhunt and shoot quite a bit years ago, but haven't shot much in the last 15 years. ANY tips are welcome and APPRECIATED!!! Thanks guys.


 For NFAA shoots the arrow only has to touch the line to score in the higher part so those arrows of yours that just touched but didn't break the line on the X would have been counted as X's in a tournament.


----------



## rlbreakfield (Jun 6, 2009)

Spotshooter2 said:


> For NFAA shoots the arrow only has to touch the line to score in the higher part so those arrows of yours that just touched but didn't break the line on the X would have been counted as X's in a tournament.


I've been scoring mine wrong then. I thought it had to physically touch the actual X to score an X. Just to crarify, it only has to touch the scoring ring around the X to be scored as an X?


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

rlbreakfield said:


> I've been scoring mine wrong then. I thought it had to physically touch the actual X to score an X. Just to crarify, it only has to touch the scoring ring around the X to be scored as an X?


 Correct , it only has to touch the circle that surrounds the X . So you shot a whole lot better than you even thought you did. :smile::thumbs_up


----------



## rlbreakfield (Jun 6, 2009)

Spotshooter2 said:


> Correct , it only has to touch the circle that surrounds the X . So you shot a whole lot better than you even thought you did. :smile::thumbs_up


Cool Beans, that's kinda like finding a $20.00 in the dryer or thinking all day that it's Thursday when it's actually Friday. WOOHOO!


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

rlbreakfield said:


> Cool Beans, that's kinda like finding a $20.00 in the dryer or thinking all day that it's Thursday when it's actually Friday. WOOHOO!


Can't believe you fell for that one. Waldo must be playing tricks with you since all of his do touch the actual X.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

well these days the 300 is manditory for both days and to have a chance got to shoot 59xs both days atleast depending where you are but most national events are won with a two day total with 600 120xs no wiggle room


----------



## rlbreakfield (Jun 6, 2009)

TNMAN said:


> Can't believe you fell for that one. Waldo must be playing tricks with you since all of his do touch the actual X.


Yes sir, most of his touch the same hole!


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

It's June for crying out loud. Why is anyone talking about let alone shooting indoors? And in the field forum to make it even worse. That's what the mess that is the General forum is for. 

For the record if your only shooting 30 some Xs save your money on buying fatter shafts. It's not going to help you the way you think.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Kade said:


> It's June for crying out loud. Why is anyone talking about let alone shooting indoors? And in the field forum to make it even worse. That's what the mess that is the General forum is for.
> 
> For the record if your only shooting 30 some Xs save your money on buying fatter shafts. It's not going to help you the way you think.


 Guess someone got up on the wrong side of the bed. Take a chill pill and leave.


----------



## rlbreakfield (Jun 6, 2009)

Let's play nice folks:hug:


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Spotshooter2 said:


> Guess someone got up on the wrong side of the bed. Take a chill pill and leave.


Nothing wrong with the side of the bed I got up on. But I'm pretty sure that both sides of the bed still put me in the field forum which isn't the indoor forum.


----------



## bell47 (May 20, 2011)

Spotshooter2 said:


> Guess someone got up on the wrong side of the bed. Take a chill pill and leave.


HAHAHA!!!! That's what I was thinking.


----------



## tappedandtagged (Jan 18, 2011)

Kade said:


> Nothing wrong with the side of the bed I got up on. But I'm pretty sure that both sides of the bed still put me in the field forum which isn't the indoor forum.


This guy started a thread in the wrong section, big deal. Its close enough to get informative responses, all of which have been polite except yours might I add. No need to get cranky bout it.


----------



## 2little2late (Dec 25, 2006)

Nothing wrong with thinking about indoors now. It'll be here sooner than you think. Anyway guys, do NOT discourage anyone from persuing target archery, even unintentionally. We need all the archers we can get to take up the discipline. (That by the way is what the target game is.) And, by the way, if you are talking 5 spot, yes you need to hit 300's if you want to be competitive at most levels. Shoot, even I am able to hit 300 virtually all the time with the blue faces and I am not an elite archer by any means.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I know it's easier said than done because I have not yet shot a 300 but try not to worry about what score you need to win. If you are consistently shooting say 296 with 35x average and maybe your best might be 298 with 38x then make your next goal to shoot a best of 300 with 40x and have a secondary goal to shoot an average of 298 40x or something like that. As you meet these personal goals redo them to make them higher. Pretty soon as you start beating your own goals, then you will also start winning or placing well at tourneys. Also, don't expect to shoot the same at a tournament as you do in practice. Expect to shoot just below your average. Set the same sort of goals for yourself when shooting at tournaments. Your first tourney score could work as a baseline for your goals so if you shoot a 289 (like me) then your goal for your next tourney could be to shoot a 290 or better and so on. Same for the x count. Winning with a score of 300 59 or 60x can be a long term goal you are also working for. Same goes for any other type of tournament shooting.


----------

